# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  The Dreamcatcher Club

## dollarway64

I have a club called, "The Dreamcatchers". It's where different people do different things every week. If you want to join, just reply. Every Saturday, I will post a new mission for our members. Some of them will be simple, some of them will be hard, and some of them will be violent. So, if you want to join, just reply saying so.

----------


## Snowboy

I will try to participate if I can.

----------


## dollarway64

Great! It's only been 30 minutes and I already have a member!

----------


## Maria92

Task of the Month

----------


## dollarway64

This isn't a task of the month type forum. It's a club. Where every saturday we all have a mission. Want to join?

----------


## Maria92

Not a chance. 

It just seems like, with TOTM, as well as threads like these, this is another bad unnecessary idea. Oh well, have fun.

----------


## dollarway64

You see, what's makes it different from TOTM, is that the task is not just some random things that are just "Dream Power" related. Some of our missions (you see, i'm not the only running this club) have some things to do with real life things. Like helping other people with their dream powers, (I don't think you believe in Shared Dreaming You might. Not many people do.) Oh, well. Have fun in TOTM!

----------


## Snowboy

> It just seems like, with TOTM, as well as threads like these, this is another bad unnecessary idea.



This gives you 10,000 plus more dream ideas. If you finish the TOTM/TOTY, then you have lots of other things you can do, including being a part of the Dreamcatchers. The TOTM only has 2 tasks a month, whereas this one has one every week, making a total of 5 per month. I don't see the problem with doing this as well.

----------


## dollarway64

Thanks, Snowboy. Too bad it looks like it's just you and me this week. Here's the first mission:

*Mission #1: I've got a friend named Billy who's got himself stuck in a square room. Everytime he has an LD, he's stuck in this room and can't get out. I want you to help me get him out of that box so he could have the same LDs like us.*

I know it seems simple, but, I didn't want to give you a very hard mission for the first Saturday. Anyway, Billy's missing out. Me and the other members of the Dreamcatchers have given him all of the advice we could. But he still can't get out. Anyway, thanks.

----------


## Snowboy

You should have just responded, "What box?" It would have been a bit better than having to employ a mission aimed at it... still, this should become interesting. Also, what's the website for these people?

----------


## dollarway64

We're making it right now. The domain name hasn't been named yet. Anyway, do you think you can get him out. Because other members of DCs have tried and couldn't do it. I'm going to try tonight. I'll watch Vanilla Sky to try to induce LDs.

----------


## Snowboy

I have attempted to free him through a portal, but I failed. He _might_ have gotten through the portal I made, but the box was VERY tall and VERY wide. Go to my DJ Entry entitled "Portals, Flying Plastic Sticks, and a Man-Dress".

----------


## dollarway64

I didn't LD last night, I forgot to watch Vanilla Sky and left my TV on. I'm gonna ask Billy today if he was with demons in his dream last night.

----------


## Snowboy

> I'm gonna ask Billy today if he was with demons in his dream last night.



Well, they just resembled demons (somewhat), so just ask about "dark entities".

----------


## saltyseedog

cool I'll join. So is this Billy a real person or did you make it up?

----------


## dollarway64

Billy is one of my best friends. He's real. He's part of the Dreamcatchers, to. but I know he really wants to get out of the box, so, I will try.

----------


## Snowboy

I'm sad that I didn't show up to Billy. Either that or he misperceived me as somebody else.  :Sad:

----------


## saltyseedog

My idea is to intend to go to this box place and create a permanent portal or something in there.

----------


## Snowboy

> My idea is to intend to go to this box place and create a permanent portal or something in there.



I made a portal, but had a FA shortly after. See my DJ.

Also, he claims he saw a silver person near the top of his box and got scared. I was at the top of the box. Unfortunately, though, he thought the silver person was Burt Reynolds. I hope he's wrong. I think he is.

Oh, DW, did my DJ description match what the box looks like? Were there any dark entities?

----------


## dollarway64

I was joking about that, Snowboy. But, he did say that he used his fight simulator to fight some demons off. That was in your dream, wasn't it?

----------


## Snowboy

> I was joking about that, Snowboy. But, he did say that he used his fight simulator to fight some demons off. That was in your dream, wasn't it?



Oh, thank goodness!  :smiley: 

OK, this is creepily sounding like my dream. That's good. Really good.  :smiley: 

EDIT: LOOOOL I just saw how you added SSD to your sigpic!  ::lmao::

----------


## Kaira

I'll join!  ::D:  Although, I'm not the greatest lucid dreamer. :/ I've only been having about 1-2 lucid dreams a month, but perhaps by having more goals I can lucid dream more often. I think after exams I'll be able to be more dedicated to lucid dreaming. ^_^

----------


## saltyseedog

that signature is awsome!! Its supposed to be a rabbit?

----------


## dollarway64

Your rabbit! Guess what? I'm watching A Nightmare on Elm Street the original! It rocks! Thnxs Kaira!

----------


## saltyseedog

I'll make it look like that, but the water will be be like acid to entities at lower vibrations to keep dark entities from following you through it

----------


## dollarway64

Try to contact me and Snowboy! So we could go with you!

----------


## Tripoli

Ok I'm up for it. What's this weeks task?

----------


## dollarway64

On page 1, scroll down until you see the reply in BOLD that says mission #1, it'll tell you what to do there.

----------


## Ametam

is this like a Shared dreaming, TOTM/ TOTY/ LPTC/ SRP /DRC2011 type club?

----------


## dollarway64

I...guess?

----------


## Ametam

i can't even share dreams, ill come back when im finished with the Shared dreaming experiment

----------


## mikeac

Sure I'll give it a go.  I'm already trying out LPTC, TOTM, and TOTY though, so don't expect me to do all the missions.

----------


## dollarway64

K, great!

----------


## mikeac

> is this like a Shared dreaming, TOTM/ TOTY/ LPTC/ SRP /DRC2011 type club?



 What is SRP?

----------


## Ametam

> What is SRP?



wakings Nomads Serial Role Playing dream game. You make a character and then do the missions as that character. The thread hasn't been that active thou.

----------


## mikeac

Oh yeah, I remember.  Thanks.

----------


## Tripoli

> Thanks, Snowboy. Too bad it looks like it's just you and me this week. Here's the first mission:
> 
> *Mission #1: I've got a friend named Billy who's got himself stuck in a square room. Everytime he has an LD, he's stuck in this room and can't get out. I want you to help me get him out of that box so he could have the same LDs like us.*
> 
> I know it seems simple, but, I didn't want to give you a very hard mission for the first Saturday. Anyway, Billy's missing out. Me and the other members of the Dreamcatchers have given him all of the advice we could. But he still can't get out. Anyway, thanks.



Ohh this will be interesting. I'm still a beginner still so this may be tough. Hopefully I get lucid tonight.

----------


## dollarway64

Once you get lucid, contact me tonight so I could go with you. At least one of us is going to have an LD.

----------


## Tripoli

> Once you get lucid, contact me tonight so I could go with you. At least one of us is going to have an LD.



As in shared dreaming?

----------


## Snowboy

Yep. I got close to freeing Billy, but I got too scared and had a FA.

My portal starts out as a black circle that spreads outward, then I concentrate on a person's aura and open a portal to their location. It worked, apparently, since Billy said he saw a silver person near the ceiling of his box. He was also fighting off some demons with some fight-machine. Check my DJ, and you will see a similar entry.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Billy should make an account on DV.

----------


## Snowboy

> Billy should make an account on DV.



Agreed.

----------


## Snowboy

Oh, sorry, I forgot to note my progress in the mission. I barely hit _any_ lucidity last night, so I didn't get around to opening a portal to Billy. Anything from you guys?

Also, I had a strange dream last night that I am about to record in my DJ. I was in a room with a person that seemed to be of 16 or 17 years of age. He was wearing a large, black robe and had either dark brown hair or black hair. He said to me, "Everything is about to change." When I started asking him questions, he never answered them. After 5 or 10 minutes of trying to get him to answer me, he tries to kill me with a sword or knife. I have a FA, and somebody beside me is possessed by that person. He tries to kill me. I forget everything after that. Any ideas?  ::?:

----------


## dollarway64

> Oh, sorry, I forgot to note my progress in the mission. I barely hit _any_ lucidity last night, so I didn't get around to opening a portal to Billy. Anything from you guys?



Really? Because The LD I had you in it. I was rather hoping for that to be a SD.

----------


## Snowboy

> Really? Because The LD I had you in it. I was rather hoping for that to be a SD.



I had shit recall last night. You can forget shared dreams easily. Next time, get me to do an RC. >.<

Can you describe what I looked like?

BTW, what silver means in dream according to Dreammoods:





> Silver
> 
> Silver represents justice and purity. It is symbolic of some protective energy.

----------


## dollarway64

You already knew you were dreaming.

----------


## dollarway64

At first you looked black. Then, when you got closer, I couldn't tell. I knew it was you, though, somehow.

----------


## Tripoli

Ahh, I couldn't get lucid last night. Tried WILD last night but I couldn't get to the hyponoligic (epic spelling fail?) illusion part.
Hopefully tonight I'll get lucid.

----------


## saltyseedog

hmmm I didn't remember that dream, but It was me.
did you post the dream?

----------


## saltyseedog

> Oh, sorry, I forgot to note my progress in the mission. I barely hit _any_ lucidity last night, so I didn't get around to opening a portal to Billy. Anything from you guys?
> 
> Also, I had a strange dream last night that I am about to record in my DJ. I was in a room with a person that seemed to be of 16 or 17 years of age. He was wearing a large, black robe and had either dark brown hair or black hair. He said to me, "Everything is about to change." When I started asking him questions, he never answered them. After 5 or 10 minutes of trying to get him to answer me, he tries to kill me with a sword or knife. I have a FA, and somebody beside me is possessed by that person. He tries to kill me. I forget everything after that. Any ideas?



give you a hint: 2012

----------


## Snowboy

> give you a hint: 2012



Oh shit.  ::o: 

So, what did I do in the dream? Just wondering... might ring a bell...

----------


## Ametam

Snowboy i thought you were a skeptic, what changed your mind?

----------


## Snowboy

> Snowboy i thought you were a skeptic, what changed your mind?



I was never a skeptic! I always believed all this shared dreaming, OOB, AP stuff since I first read about it!  :Pissed: 

Show me some posts where I am portrayed as a skeptic.

----------


## Ametam

> I was never a skeptic! I always believed all this shared dreaming, OOB, AP stuff since I first read about it! 
> 
> Show me some posts where I am portrayed as a skeptic.



you seemed a bit hostile in the research section, well thats how you cam across to me anyway. And in some of Nomads posts you also seemed hostile

btw, have you had a shared dream?

----------


## Snowboy

> you seemed a bit hostile in the research section, well thats how you cam across to me anyway. And in some of Nomads posts you also seemed hostile
> 
> btw, have you had a shared dream?



I was hostile towards the non-believers.  And yes, I had a shared dream with Billy. It was very brief, though. DW also claims I was in his dream last night with SSD, though neither of us remembers.

----------


## Ametam

> I was hostile towards the non-believers.  And yes, I had a shared dream with Billy. It was very brief, though. DW also claims I was in his dream last night with SSD, though neither of us remembers.



oh ok, i havn't come anywhere near close to having a shared dream....... must be my skepticism

----------


## Snowboy

> oh ok, i havn't come anywhere near close to having a shared dream....... must be my skepticism



Well, if I get lucky and have a LD, then I will try to contact you and save Billy.

----------


## GMoney

You guys have permission to come into my dreams.  If you can make me lucid, I'll help you out on your quests.  I don't become lucid nearly often enough, so you'll have to try to enter my dream.  This would be a big help in gathering evidence for my shared dreaming experiment, so in exchange I'll help you free Billy.   :smiley:

----------


## Ametam

> Well, if I get lucky and have a LD, then I will try to contact you and save Billy.



my current goal goal is find you, if i do find you, i will try help  rescue billy

----------


## Snowboy

> You guys have permission to come into my dreams.  If you can make me lucid, I'll help you out on your quests.  I don't become lucid nearly often enough, so you'll have to try to enter my dream.  This would be a big help in gathering evidence for my shared dreaming experiment, so in exchange I'll help you free Billy.



Jeez, three people? That would be hard... not sure if I can pull through with it. I will still try to contact you later on, though, GMoney.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> my current goal goal is find you, if i do find you, i will try help  rescue billy



Just make a portal, concentrate on my aura, then open it. It's not that hard.

----------


## saltyseedog

.

----------


## Ametam

> aussiefire has to quiet his inner dialogue. Then focus on the energy of the person.



 explain........

----------


## saltyseedog

.

----------


## Kaira

Aww... I didn't become lucid last night and instead had a boring dream that I later forgot. :/ I'll keep trying though. ^_^ btw what are your favorite techniques for becoming lucid, or are some of you just naturals?  ::o:

----------


## dollarway64

Yes, it's called, "Ninth LD Since Joining (Saving Billy)" It's under my started threads!

----------


## Snowboy

> Snowboy has a much more calm mind... thats why I like him!!



And you know that how...?

----------


## Captain Frapo

Count me in. I often take the form similar to my avatar, or an owl.

----------


## saltyseedog

> And you know that how...?



meh nevermind anything I said

----------


## rynkrt3

Sign me up  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

Nothing.  :Sad: 

What about my other fellow DreamCatchers?

----------


## dollarway64

Not me. Billy didn't have any either.

----------


## Snowboy

Hm. Oh well.

I could have sworn you were offline when I posted that... you replied in one minute.  ::|: 

Also, what in the world are you holding in your sigpic?

----------


## saltyseedog

nope got 2 hours sleep

----------


## Tripoli

Tried to do wild but still no success.
 :Sad: 
I forget, does this end on thursday?

----------


## dollarway64

> Tried to do wild but still no success.
> 
> I forget, does this end on thursday?



Every Saturday, we have a new mission. So, this first mission ends this Saturday.

----------


## Snowboy

I had no shared or lucid dreams, though I do remember 2 dreams and 1 fragment.

----------


## Tripoli

Wasn't able to do it.  :Sad: 
Hopefully I will be able to do it tonight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Interesting.

----------


## Snowboy

Grr... must get lucid!  :Bang head:

----------


## Tripoli

> Grr... must get lucid!



Same, I can't seem to get lucid.
 :Mad:  :Bang head:

----------


## Snowboy

Well, at least my recall is improving!  ::D:

----------


## Ametam

i can get lucid! the bad news is a) their not lasting very long and b) my power is absoluty shockingly bad, the only thing i can do is fly!  :Mad: 
My current goal is find snowboy in a dream, but i cant open any damm portals!

----------


## Tripoli

Ahh this is driving me insane. I can't get lucid. Luckily I have one last night to try and poor billy. By the way has anyoe here done it yet?

----------


## dollarway64

Nobody saved Billy. Too bad. So, mission #1 has failed.  :Sad: 

*Mission #2: We need to build a new headquarters for us in the dream world. So, come by my dream. I know where to find the place for the headquarters. I want you to help me build it!*

----------


## mikeac

Aight, got it, I'll try to get lucid.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Nobody saved Billy. Too bad. So, mission #1 has failed. 
> 
> *Mission #2: We need to build a new headquarters for us in the dream world. So, come by my dream. I know where to find the place for the headquarters. I want you to help me build it!*



Could you post that dream you had with me and snowboy in it? I am pretty sure that was me, I probably just forgot.

----------


## branpera

can I join? im not that great at lucid dreaming yet but getting better.  I think haveing a task will help me focus more on my dreams.

----------


## Snowboy

Ugh, can't attempt this at all. I have a task for my MILD class to perform. I will try the third mission, though.

By the way, did anybody complete the second one? Is Billy still stuck in his box?

----------


## nqwDE

......

----------


## Snowboy

Hold on a moment... DW hasn't been on since Jan. 23, but his activity is 77%. Weird.

Anyway, I'm starting to think that the DreamCatchers are at a halt until DW returns.

----------


## saltyseedog

:Dead Horse:  Don't die on me!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snowboy

Oh, on a slightly related note:

I may have dreamed of a suitable place for a DreamCatchers base! It was like a HUGE library (storing records/experiences), a gym of some kind, and some other weird shit.  ::content:: 

Just felt like putting that out there.

----------


## MrIrony

Count me in! My control is pretty bad, but I have lucids pretty often and they´re about 10-15 min long. Also I now get help from my spirit guide. (Whatever that means.) Mission #1 is a pretty weird coinsidence, because my best friend told me that he had a lucid years ago where he was in a white room and always when he tried to do something the dream would reset ´till he woke up. So I quess he´s like Billy: neither of them can think outside the box. (Sorry, I just had to say that.) I just don´t know if I have time for these missions, but I try to get them fit to my schedule.

By the way, saltyseedog, that picture of the portal you posted on page 1, is it from the movie Stargate? (Or whatever the name was.)

----------


## pepsibluefan

I would love to join, this is very interesting. Although I am not very good at lucid dreaming at the moment I believe its good to have a group that helps one another. Hopefully this group does not go dead.  :smiley:

----------


## Captain Frapo

Well who says this thing needs to die just because the original poster has gone AWOL? Let's just keep the idea rolling and come up with some new missions, and when dollarway reappears he can take control again.

----------


## Snowboy

And who would take control?

----------


## pepsibluefan

Well the answer to that is quiet simple, we take a vote. Once the original starter comes back we can decide if he should be leader again. I believe its a good idea.

----------


## Snowboy

One problem: There are only two people that were actually active in the DreamCatchers; me and saltyseedog. I guess we can work as co-ops.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I suppose we can vote among ourselves to either continue or discontinue the group. We can send our votes in PM to whoever and the one who gets the votes puts there's in and we will see.

----------


## Snowboy

We don't need to vote to discontinue/continue the group; everybody wants that. We just need somebody to manage it. And since only saltyseedog and I actually attempted to perform the tasks, it wouldn't be very useful to vote between the two of us, so being co-operators would save all of the trouble of voting.

----------


## saltyseedog

I think snowboy should run it  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowboy

You don't want to be co-ops?  :tongue2:

----------


## saltyseedog

I guess so. Whatchu wanna do for a task thingy? Maybe we should make it shared dreaming....

----------


## Snowboy

*Attention DreamCatchers!**
DreamCatchers will now be put under temporary control of Snowboy and Saltyseedog until we see the return of Dollarway64.

We will be restarting the previous mission: Find somebody in a dream and make an HQ for the DreamCatchers.
We will update the mission every two weeks to give you enough time to perform each task.*

*The current DreamCatchers:
Dollarway64 [Inactive]
Snowboy
saltyseedog
Mikeac
Kaira
Tripoli
Pepsibluefan
MrIrony
Captain Frapo
Phantym*

*Good luck everybody!*

----------


## saltyseedog

Epic post of awesomeness

----------


## Captain Frapo

What if everybody manages to make a separate HQ? HOW WILL WE DECIDE WHICH ONE TO USE!?

----------


## Snowboy

Fuck. You have a point. Fixed it.

Also, are you even going to join?

----------


## Captain Frapo

I joined on page 2 or 3. Nobody noticed  :Sad: 

ALSO... this Mission MIGHT be a moot point. I didn't pay enough attention, but when Dollarway posted the last task it was on the 22nd. I had a dream on the 24th, which I recorded on the 26th. It's uncannily related and actually freaks me out a little bit after the realization. Here's the link to my DJ, for proof of the date, but I'll post the dream in here as well. 

Tracked in the Desert - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> I am walking alone across a *desert* landscape. The terrain is completely *flat* and barren... comprised of *dust*. It's a little windy, but this doesn't bother me so much, because though it's windy the dust isn't blowing at all. I know that I have a destination in mind but I don't know exactly what it is until I reach it. In the middle of the dreamscape, surrounded by nothing, a large white *museum* stands.
> 
> I make my way inside the massive building and see that there are *other people* there. We weren't all necessarily there to see or meet each other, we just had the same goal or destination. I am surrounded by small groups of individuals who are *excited* to see me. We talk briefly and I move between groups, or rather, the groups move around me, and I react to them.
> 
> Our conversations revolve mostly around *dreams*, and this reinforcement lets me know that I am *dreaming*. However, I don't have a moment to enjoy it, because the INSTANT I become *lucid*... I hear a loud droning *bomb siren*. An alarm flared and from deep within the museum I could hear *planes* overhead. All of us inside ran out into the desert to see a plane fly low above us and fire something from one of its turrets. It trailed green and lands on the roof of the museum. It flashes like a* green strobe light* and within moments another plane flies over and dumps another *tracking device* on the opposite end of the roof. I can tell that they are triangulating our position and that our *cover has been blown.* In the ensuing stress I forget my lucidity. Everybody escapes and runs in different directions, back into the desert, away from the compromised museum headquarters.



Now, granted this wasn't me or anybody else actually CREATING a headquarters, but the fact a bunch of dreamers came together under a single unified roof could be enough.

----------


## saltyseedog

Maybe it should be find saltyseedog, and whoever i make it with, if anybody else finds me after in a dream after the original's made and I can bring us to that same dream location.

----------


## Snowboy

Awesome! Check out my latest DJ post and see if my description of the place I visited matches yours.

Also, fixed member list. Frapo was added to it.  :smiley: 

EDIT: Haha Frapo, we tried to friend at the same moment.  :tongue2:

----------


## Captain Frapo

> Awesome! Check out my latest DJ post and see if my description of the place I visited matches yours.



Interesting. The biggest correlation is one that I omitted from my DJ, which was the fact that within the "museum" the walls were epic and made of glass, the same with the front entrance. But THICK and reinforced glass.

EDIT: Also, we may still need to create a NEW headquarters because based on my dream, that specific placed seemed to be compromised. But it was there. And so were dreamers. That's good enough for me.

----------


## Snowboy

Oh. The walls in my dream were painted white.  ::|:

----------


## Captain Frapo

So you're gonna let something as trivial as the color of the walls get you down? It could be one of those things we just interpreted differently. Or perhaps we were in completely separate locations. Either way, would my dream have any bearing on the task?

----------


## saltyseedog

meh they weren't they same place :/ lets just make a new place. It will be cooler, I'm thinking on an island, in a stormy place in the middle of the ocean.

----------


## Snowboy

That's a good idea! We should try that!

----------


## Kaira

Hmm... I've been pretty lazy with my dreaming lately. :x I haven't wrote down any of my dreams for a while so my recall isn't that good right now, but I'm trying to get back into it now. If I can become lucid at least twice then I'll try and find wherever the base is supposed to be. If you do find a good place for it I think you should build a super tall structure on it so that it is easily recognizable from far away. 

I've never had shared dream before that I know of though and I don't know how I'd have one...maybe one of you could find me in a dream?... 

Anyways, if I make any progress I'll make sure to post here.

----------


## Phantym

Count me in on this. I'd love to join this club.

----------


## saltyseedog

I'll find you lol, not tonight though, tomorrow night. 

Also if we create the base then describe it on here than that would give people something to focus on to get there... then maybe we could meet at this location once a week  ::lipssealed::

----------


## pepsibluefan

If we shared dream wouldn't our thoughts and feelings and such come to life? Like for example I have been having a lot of DBZ dreams lately and if I did a successful shared dream wouldn't my DCs somehow slip in? Also don't freak out if you see a big huge dragon wanting to grant wishes. I hope this doesn't happen though.

----------


## Snowboy

> Like for example I have been having a lot of DBZ dreams lately and if I did a successful shared dream wouldn't my DCs somehow slip in?



If you want DCs in there, you can easily create them. But you can also encounter other beings on the dream plane that are separate entities, so you can't really do anything about them.  ::|:

----------


## pepsibluefan

I see, well I am having a terrible time recalling any of my dreams. In fact from the time I went to sleep last night to the time I woke up I can't remember anything in between. Maybe I need some assistance lucid dreaming? I don't know.

----------


## Snowboy

Just start keeping a dream journal again. It will eventually help your recall.  ::D:

----------


## pepsibluefan

This is the first day in a few days that I didn't record anything in my DJ. I am just going to put preform on my pillow and see if I can recall the smell in my dreams.

----------


## saltyseedog

Someone came in my dream last night and we made a head quarters on on an island, but I'm really high and tired so I'm having a hard time focusing on it to remember.
I think it was Frapo.

----------


## Snowboy

Not me. All I remember dreaming about was 4chan and /b/...

----------


## Ametam

If your making head quarters, make it awesome! Make it an island, that has a dojo, and turrets, lots of 360 swivel turets! and snow!!! btw yes ill join the club, but ill step up my own head quarters cause i can't share dreams atm

----------


## Captain Frapo

> Someone came in my dream last night and we made a head quarters on on an island, but I'm really high and tired so I'm having a hard time focusing on it to remember.
> I think it was Frapo.



Which reminds me, we should definitely have a task wherein we have a shared dreaming smoke session. Or perhaps I'll intend that with just you. I'd love to smoke out a hare, especially on an island in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## pepsibluefan

This is going to be awesome! I hope I am successful tonight.  :Shades wink:

----------


## saltyseedog

> Which reminds me, we should definitely have a task wherein we have a shared dreaming smoke session. Or perhaps I'll intend that with just you. I'd love to smoke out a hare, especially on an island in the middle of nowhere.



Ok so what I can remember the island was covered in green grass, flat, and surrounded by bright blue water. The sky was clear and blue, there was one tree (which we put there), and we built a base, which I think was made out of stones? Don't remember what was inside the base really. We need to make the inside of the base awesome.

Last night I was with someone else adding to the base, but I can't recall the details right now.

Oh and I am totally down for a smoke session.

----------


## pepsibluefan

OK now, not only I am I having a horrible time lucid dreaming I am having some horrible nightmares. I recorded it in my dream journal and this is getting ridiculous.  I need to find a good way to get lucid. Sorry guys for not being very successful.

----------


## Phantym

If you are having a recurring nightmare, try using that as a sign to help you get lucid. So basically if you dream of X constantly in your nightmare, say to yourself during the day in your head when I see X I will do a reality check.

When you do get lucid if you use this method you should probably work on asking the nightmare what it means and getting a gift from it first.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

HELLO! I've read through the whole thread and find it very interesting and is just what I've been looking for, (saturday is the best day for me to Lucid dream). Also, I'm quite good at Lucids as long as I put the effort in. So please can I join?  :smiley:

----------


## DreamGuy

I enjoyed reading this thread. Sounds like a lot of fun. Can I please join?

----------


## Kaira

I had a lucid dream last night!  ::D:  It wasn't that good though....  .__. but still lucid!  ::D:  I tried to contact saltyseadog in the dream too. I was in a store and I yelled their name but nothing happend so then I tried to fly to the moon but that didn't work well either. -__- At least I'm making progress!  :smiley:  In the next lucid dream I have I think I'm just going to try and transform into a dragon or bird and then fly to the moon.

----------


## Ametam

Portal to the moon, as everyone will tell you, flying is the WORSE way to get to the moon

----------


## Kaira

> Portal to the moon, as everyone will tell you, flying is the WORSE way to get to the moon



Oh...well I'll try that then, but I still want to try to shapeshift. :3 What do you think would be a good way to make a portal?

----------


## saltyseedog

The reason it is hard to get to the moon is because it is on the dream body of the moon. Thats why flying doesn't normally work :/ The more you dream share and travel to other dream worlds the stronger your dream body gets and it will be easier to get those places.
To make a portal try to focus without a doubt in making it. Doubt is normally the only thing holding you back from making stuff in your dream. You could open a door or something and intend to be there on the other side. Or anything else you can imagine that would allow you to transition between places stablely.
Also when your lucid don't think about yourself laying in bed or anything else that has to do with waking life becaue that will suck you out of the dream.

----------


## dollarway64

Hello, everyone! I'm back and better than ever! A few nights back I had a lucid dream and I tried to make a dream headquarters. /but it was already there. So, I guess you guys did it. By the way, Billy made it out of the box. Awesome, right! And I appreciate saltyseedog and Snowboy for continuing the group!

----------


## saltyseedog

Awesome dude!!! Why were gone so long? 

Also did the head quarters match my vague description at all?

----------


## dollarway64

My computer crashed that day, I've finally got a new computer. And yeah, pretty much.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I am sorry I have been inactive..I just got sick and tired of the non-lucid dreams. Last night I finally flew. That was the MOST fun I have ever had in a dream. Not with some other nasty things in it also unfortunately.

----------


## Ametam

I haven't had a lucid in ages (a week and half!), oh well maybe i can work on WILDing

----------


## saltyseedog

> I am sorry I have been inactive..I just got sick and tired of the non-lucid dreams. Last night I finally flew. That was the MOST fun I have ever had in a dream. Not with some other nasty things in it also unfortunately.



dude flying is sooo fun!!!!!

----------


## dollarway64

I'm back....does anybody care?

----------


## saltyseedog

I care  ::hug::

----------


## Ferret

This sounds like an awsome group, im definatly keen to join. I have been going through a very dry spell for the last few months but im very persistant and sure it will back to normal very soon. I cant wait to check out the dream base! See you guys soon in the dream realm!

----------


## Phantym

Still here. Just waiting on the next task we're going to undertake. Also welcome Ferret

----------


## Ferret

> Still here. Just waiting on the next task we're going to undertake. Also welcome Ferret



Thanks! Im really excited about this, its the best idea. Tasks included with shared dreaming. Such a good way to get people to have shared dreams. So do you guys have a certain night you try to dream or is it just any night you are lucid try to do the goal of the week?

----------


## saltyseedog

I just go there or maybe meet me in my dreams.

*I want to be a were wolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kekkaishi13

I will like to join, i'm intrested about shared dreams. I have a lot of power  ::dancingcow::  but not enough control! I have personal tasks that I do, I will add"Moveing through the world of dreams" as one of them.

----------


## saltyseedog

So when is someone going to come in my dreams so we can work on the base?????

----------


## MrIrony

> So when is someone going to come in my dreams so we can work on the base?????



Why don´t you come to my dreams? Oh, and bring a sword with you. I got some "business" to do with some DCs. Deal? :split:

----------


## saltyseedog

Ok I'll come tonight, but you gotta remeber K?

----------


## MrIrony

> Ok I'll come tonight, but you gotta remeber K?



Sure, i´ll remember. And I should be lucid tonight, if my lucid schedule doesn´t fail me now. Well, it´s time for me to go to sleep. You´ll find me flying around (if i´m lucid) or either escaping something or killing bad guys with magic or large arsenal of weapons. (if i´m not.)

----------


## saltyseedog

I'm gunna give you healing

----------


## MrIrony

So, my lucid schedule did fail me, so no lucids last night. Here are my dreams anyway.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

So have we a new task to do?  :smiley:

----------


## saltyseedog

New task: meet me in a dream!!!! 

Why isn't anybody doing these goddammit????

----------


## Ametam

im dropping out for a while, i am doing a different shared dreaming experiment with a friend

----------


## rynkrt3

I would absolutely love to join this club.  I'm just now learning to share dreams though, plus, I can't even LD consistently yet.  I won't be much help for now.  Im working on MILDs.  Could I join?

Oh yeah, a question for salty.  What technique do you use?

----------


## dollarway64

Hey, salty, I'm back so I call the shots again...
New Task: Meet Salty in a dream. Why doesn't anyone do this?

----------


## rynkrt3

Well, I need to learn to share dreams.

Also, can I join the club?  :smiley:

----------


## saltyseedog

You can join yay  :smiley: 

As soon as someone comes in one of my dreams I will become not lazy enough to record it  :wink2: 

Also I guess I don't have authority in the club any more.... I think we should vote for the tasks from here on out  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

Awesome.  As soon as I start having LDs(I suck at it) I will try to enter your dreams salty  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Okay, challenge set, I shall try my best!

----------


## SoulClaw

I would be Greatly honored to be in this awesome group!

----------


## SoulClaw

P.S. Is no one active anymore because this tread is kind of dead. I could take over because I get on every day.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Can we have a different task that meeting in a dream, because I think we'd be chasing a dead end with that one  :smiley:  Or possibly a choice of say three tasks and we pick the one we like best and report back on it?

----------


## saltyseedog

I'm still here. I think we get a new task tomorrow. It seems no one is motivated enough to come into my dreams. Maybe we should pick some sort of vague task and then we can think up ideas of what we can from there on this thread, then maybe that will set enough intention in you guys for us to do it.

I ment saturday.....

----------


## SoulClaw

yeah that sounds good. But no one gets on much anymore. Just got first lucid.now it will be that much easier.Am I in?

----------


## saltyseedog

sure

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Yes this sounds good  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

I am back!  ::content:: 

I will try to complete the most recently set task!

----------


## Angusaurus

Any room for another?
I'd love to do something like this,
it would give me more motivation to lucid.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I would love to join on this project. I haven't been on Dream views for quite a while, and my shared dreaming skills need a tun-up. Where do I meet you, salty? I need a description, since I don't know you well enough to 'just pop up'.

----------


## saltyseedog

You don't need to know me. Intent is enough to get us in the same dream. I could be freakin anywhere. I have a dream world that is on a moon that has oceans and on land it is covered in giant mushrooms. In the daytime the sun has a orangish glow like a sunset. At night the mushrooms have swirly different colored flouresent lights on them. There is a temple there that looks something like a taj mahal (spelling fail) type building where I meditate. I also have a large two story adobe house in the middle of a sand plain.
I am also often on the moon where Nomad and Raven and other people go.
I could be anybody elses dream hat I know and feel like going there.
I often go to this healing pool place, in which I normally bring other people to heal them.
Plus a buttload of other places.
really just focus on coming into MY dream and you will probably find me. Then we can do pretty much whatever you wanna do.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Coo, thanks. I will be there  :wink2:

----------


## Kaira

Hmmm... I'm still having trouble having lucid dreams. :/ I did make a bit of progress over march break. I flew into outerspace!  ::D:  Although, it wasn't extrememly vivid while I was doing it. If I can remember then I'll go to the moon, since that's where everyone else seems to be going. But, what do you do to share dream? Do you teleport to where the other person is?

----------


## saltyseedog

teleporting might make your dream unstable. Maybe try a portal first or a door or something like that. I normally teleport or just make the entire dream shift around me.

----------


## SoulClaw

did we change tasks yet

----------


## Snowboy

I tried to MILD a shared dream, but failed.  ::|:

----------


## SoulClaw

I noticed that yesterday was 2 weeks.so time to change tasks. so any ideas?

----------


## Snowboy

> I noticed that yesterday was 2 weeks.so time to change tasks. so any ideas?



Hey! Give me time to do the task! I just got back recently! >.<

----------


## SoulClaw

does anybody still come here?

----------


## Snowboy

Yeah. The mission needs to be changed.

----------


## kumkum01

> I have a club called, "The Dreamcatchers". It's where different people do different things every week. If you want to join, just reply. Every Saturday, I will post a new mission for our members. Some of them will be simple, some of them will be hard, and some of them will be violent. So, if you want to join, just reply saying so.



Yaaaah !!!!!! I like this post very much....Then i agree with comment....thanks for share with all..........

its very useful  informative post.....thanks for share with us...

regards....
kumkum

----------


## dollarway64

I'm back. I'm sorry, I'm just grounded from the computer. On weekends I'm not. Well, I'm back. I've already got an idea what the new task is. 

*Mission #3: Let me tell you something, there's an evil force at work. They're called The Extras. They are who trapped Billy in the box. They're destroying our plans. We need to stop them. I think one of the bases that they have is on the island that our Headquarters is on. We need to destroy that base! Any takers? There'll be swords! And powers!*

----------


## Snowboy

I don't even know...  ::|: 
Whatever. I just need to get back my LDing. When I was gone I had lost all motivation to do it.  :Pissed:

----------


## dollarway64

Well, that's just the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me over the internet!  :tongue2:

----------


## FlyingDutchman

Hey Dreamcatchers!

I'm not new around here, but i'm still new at LD'ing (I only had 5).  I don't have a specific a technique to get lucid, but if i get lucid i success to stabilize my dream  :smiley: 

So I was hoping to join this club because i really liked and this is the first thread i have FULLY read. All the 8 pages. And i still feel sorry for that Billy  ::D: 

I'm really eager to do those tasks when i get lucid. If you let me in ofcourse  :smiley:

----------


## Rock4Dreams

Hey fellas, after reading most of the comments i thought all this share dreaming stuff is awsome, wierd, creepy, amazing all together. Didnt realize that was true, since i'm a newb and i have induced only 4 LD's atm (2 with Dild chain and 2 with DILD) i got some questions.
In order to have a shared dream do all the people sharing the dream need to be lucid? if not, does that mean that an expirienced Lucid dreamer can go to another persons dream and tell him he is dreaming? can you explain to me the whole Share dreaming stuff?

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Shared dreaming is not actually proven to work, basically it's the belief that two or more dreamers can meet in the same dream as a sort of collective dreaming state which everybody then remembers upon waking. If you believe it, being Lucid would probably be the best bet in initiating it. However, as amazing as the concept of shared dreaming is I think we'd be kidding ourselves thinking we, in this club, could all meet up. The reasons (in my opinion) being number 1) Lucids can be difficult enough, so shared dreaming is a bit ambitious, 2) it would be easy for everyone to have a lucid where they met each other and the next day be all like "you were in my dream" "really?! yeah you were in mine!" ... "this must mean we had a shared dream!", we could simply all believe we dream shared because we all had a lucid where we imagined it. 3) Now I know I'm clearly sounding biased in being cynical about the concept but I'm not totally disregarding the idea, it could very well be possible, the mind is an amazing thing and if shared dreaming can work I think it would only happen between individuals who have a deep emotional connection, like very close friends, a parnter a sibling etc etc do you see where I'm going with this? If it is possible I don't believe people over the internet would be able to meet one another in a dream based on information they present themselves on dreamviews, pictures or netwroking sites etc 
I think it would be a good idea if we had other lucid tasks to aim for that we could then report back on in our journals and another shared dreaming related task on offer for those who wanted to give it a go, it needs to be taken into consideration that not everyone is going to believe in shared dreaming, so tasks that just centre to that idea will exclude other members who don't belive it can happen, I mean if anything if your heart isn't in it then it won't work anyway.
To cut a long rant short (too late for that haha!) we could have two categories updated each week: The Shared Dreaming Task, and Lucid Task- then we can just pick and choose  :smiley:  
This is a really great group that has been set up, the ideas, time and organisation put into this thread are brilliant, so to get the ball rolling as it were, we need a selection of fresh tasks each week to focus on. 
 :smiley:  Thanks for your time! x

----------


## Snowboy

Not the time nor the place for that.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Really? Oh do excuse me, I was under the impression this was a website about dreaming. My apologies.

----------


## dollarway64

Don't listen to Snowboy, he's been a little edgy lately.

----------


## kumkum01

Hi guys....I think it would be a good idea if we had other lucid tasks to aim for that we could then report back on in our journals and another shared dreaming related task on offer for those who wanted to give it a go, it needs to be taken into consideration that not everyone is going to believe in shared dreaming, so tasks that just centre to that idea will exclude other members who don't belive it can happen, I mean if anything if your heart isn't in it then it won't work anyway...good luck !!!!

regards....

kumkum

----------


## SoulClaw

I think kumkum has a point, but on other notes I think dollarway's mission sounds cool

----------


## kajal123

Hi .... I agree this..." Billy is one of my best friends. He's real. He's part of the Dreamcatchers, to. but I know he really wants to get out of the box, so, I will try..........

Thanks for nice posting in this site.....

regards..

kumkum

----------


## TheModernNinja

I'll join! I probably wont be able to achieve the tasks just yet, but I need goals! (This will also motivate me to practice ADA more frequently and to try to WILD more.)

----------


## SoulClaw

hello?

----------


## MrIrony

Yeah, it´s kinda silent in here, isn´t it?

----------


## SoulClaw

its been like a month does no one get on anymore?

----------


## ilovefrootloops

hi

----------


## TheModernNinja

lol

----------


## Randoman

HEY  I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN  i can have lucid frequently soooo wazup  whats the task   i never shared dream before but i had a dream of the future once so i bet i can share dream

----------


## Randoman

COME ON dont tell me this group is dead

----------


## SergSG

Umm.... is this thing still going?? If so then i would love to join  ::banana::

----------


## TheModernNinja

Nah, this is dead. Join mine! (In my sig)

----------

